# Wikipedia suggests new Equity Media troubles



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The Wikipedia entry for Equity Media Holdings (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equity_Media_Holdings) has a couple of disturbing notes.

First, Equity apparently filed notice with the FCC in mid-December requesting an extension of digital construction permits for 14 of its full-power stations. Without the extension, they might be forced to go dark on Feb. 17. The extension requests are for: KBTZ, KEGS, KLMN, KMMF, KPBI, KQUP, KUOK, KUTF, KWBM, KWWF, WBIF, WMQF, WNGS, and WNYI. Most of these are available on Galaxy 18, which segues into the next disturbing note.

The Wikipedia entry says that Equity owes Intelsat over $580,000. Although Equity is under bankruptcy protection for its past bills, the entry suggests that Intelsat might shut off service to Equity, "possibly as soon as January 2009." I would guess that Equity's new Chief Restructuring Officer (see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1941533#post1941533) would move heaven and earth to prevent Intelsat from effectively shutting down the whole company, but what do I know?


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Wikipedia = unreliable.


----------

